# CS:GO Time outs on most official servers.



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

A week ago, this problem started to happen.

Basically most of the times I join a Valve official CS:GO server, the game freezes and I get a timeout. When I copy the server IP I went to and ping it in cmd I get Request timed out. 100% loss.

Please help  I've been trying to solve this problem for a week already and I couldn't find a solution.

Here's some info you may ask for:

- I'm connected through a wired connection.
- I have good ping to CS:GO servers.
- My internet is working perfectly with no problems. I only have this problem with CS:GO and CS 1.6 servers.

If you need any more info feel free to ask me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is it all servers or only a select few?

Are you attempting to connect to a server outside of your country?


----------



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Is it all servers or only a select few?
> 
> Are you attempting to connect to a server outside of your country?


I can connect and play on some Valve servers with no problem but I always time out on others. This has also happened with some community servers and with CS 1.6

Yeah the server is not in my country but that's not a problem. I live in Egypt and EU servers are the closest to me, I always get good ping there. Getting 60-70 on EU west and 80-100 on EU east. I've been playing CS for over a year already and I didn't have this kind of problem before. It only happened to me a week ago. I've tried contacting my ISP but they said everything is working good.


----------



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok here's an update:

I figured out that you cannot ping Valve servers so I tried to join a community server. I timed out on it but when I ping it, it works and that puts a few things in my mind:

1. It's a problem with my OS 50%

2. It's a problem with CS:GO 30% (Maybe less because this happens with CS 1.6 too)

3. It's a problem with my graphics 10% (Because I upgraded to the GTX 750 Ti 2 weeks ago and the problem started happening a week after it)

4. Unknown problem.


----------



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

I really really really don't want to re-install the OS. I'll only do it as the last resort.


----------



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

Update 2:

Seems that this happens with TF2 sometimes too. This is probably a problem with all source games for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It sounds to me that Steam/Valve have made adjustments to their servers. It could be because of your location, they are no longer providing support.


----------



## Seelkadoom (Sep 2, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It sounds to me that Steam/Valve have made adjustments to their servers. It could be because of your location, they are no longer providing support.


How can that be? Are you 100% sure? I've been playing TF2 and CS:GO for a year already and I never had this problem...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, I cannot be certain since I don't work for them or know their servers.

Best would be to contact the Steam TF2/CSGO forms and see if other people from your area have the same problem.


----------



## GeekKindom (May 8, 2016)

Go to steam > libary > csgo (right click csgo ) properties > local files > verify integrity of game cache try that


----------

